# Cyclist Gets Knocked Down & Run Over By A Car



## Chris S (19 Sep 2019)

I thought this was a fake video (it seemed odd that somebody was filming at precisely the right time and place) but West Midlands Police are now appealing for information.

A cyclist is hit by a car that is turning right. The driver then continues and runs over the cyclist, only stopping when they are firmly wedged underneath the car.


----------



## KneesUp (19 Sep 2019)

'kin 'ell that's bad. Hope cyclist is ok?

(As for filming - that looks like it's the CCTV for that house covering their drive, but it happens to show over the road too. We have similar at work: it's motion sensitive so it films when there is movement - you get a lot of recordings of nothing interesting, but as it's all just stored on a hard drive and recorded over when it's a week old - unless you take a copy because you need it, as with the above - it's not an issue)


----------



## HarryTheDog (19 Sep 2019)

That made me wince. Can only speculate on why the driver did not stop straight away. Hope the cyclist isn't too badly hurt, though I expect they are.


----------



## Pale Rider (19 Sep 2019)

Seems odd that all but one of the onlookers rush to the nearside of the car.

One might expect them to rush to the driver's side.

Perhaps it's left hand drive which might go some way to explaining why the driver failed to see the cyclist.


----------



## Drago (19 Sep 2019)

Holy Mary Mother of Trump, that's horrific!


----------



## Chris S (19 Sep 2019)

KneesUp said:


> As for filming - that looks like it's the CCTV for that house covering their drive, but it happens to show over the road too


I thought it was from a handheld device - the picture seems to move around and there seems to be a window frame on the left-hand side.


----------



## Drago (19 Sep 2019)

The police officer has used their Bodyworn Video camera to record the neighbours CCTV screen by the look of things. Fair play to the public for trying to lift the car off the poor cyclist. For a moment it looked like the driver might get lynched.

I do wonder at the lack of reactions and seemingly slow mental processing of the driver.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Sep 2019)

Chris S said:


> I thought it was from a handheld device - the picture seems to move around and there seems to be a window frame on the left-hand side.




It looks like someones filming it from a monitor or TV


----------



## icowden (19 Sep 2019)

It's a small car. I'm guessing that the driver may be elderly, hence the poor reactions. Driver doesn't see the cyclist so treats driving over them as "bumps" going onto the driveway. Maybe a hearing issue too?


----------



## tom73 (19 Sep 2019)

Boy that takes some watching it's just beyond shocking. 
Fair play to ones that helped hope they nail them for this and the cyclist is still alive. 
If they are still in one piece that is which maybe doubtful.


----------



## Seevio (19 Sep 2019)

Doesn't look like a common or garden SMIDSY to me. There's no change in speed for the turn. Also the driver doesn't seem to be going anywhere unless they really were about to park between the two driveways in front of the hedge. There was also no indicator, although that is not necessarily significant.


----------



## mjr (19 Sep 2019)

Where's the appeal, please? Not on https://west-midlands.police.uk/news I think.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (19 Sep 2019)

icowden said:


> It's a small car. I'm guessing that the driver may be elderly, hence the poor reactions. Driver doesn't see the cyclist so treats driving over them as "bumps" going onto the driveway. Maybe a hearing issue too?



So many reasons why the driver shouldn't be on the road in the first place.


----------



## KneesUp (19 Sep 2019)

icowden said:


> It's a small car. I'm guessing that the driver may be elderly, hence the poor reactions. Driver doesn't see the cyclist so treats driving over them as "bumps" going onto the driveway. Maybe a hearing issue too?


It's a 2011-2018 Focus isn't it - 4m 36cm long, 2m wide and 1250kg to 1450kg depending on spec.That's a medium sized modern car, and a huge car by the standards of the recent past - it's longer than a short wheelbase Mk1 Transit.


----------



## Jody (19 Sep 2019)

Don't rear the comments on the original Facebook post. It's a 50/50 split. A lot seem to think the cyclist was fair game for this and deserved what was coming to him. The mind boggles 

It's a disgusting world we live in


----------



## Arjimlad (19 Sep 2019)

That's horrific. The driver's reactions are shocking.


----------



## Chris S (19 Sep 2019)

mjr said:


> Where's the appeal, please? Not on https://west-midlands.police.uk/news I think.



It was just mentioned in the news
https://www.birminghammail.co.uk/news/midlands-news/cyclist-hospital-serious-injuries-after-16941084


----------



## slowmotion (19 Sep 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> Seems odd that all but one of the onlookers rush to the nearside of the car.
> 
> One might expect them to rush to the driver's side.
> 
> Perhaps it's left hand drive which might go some way to explaining why the driver failed to see the cyclist.


I'm impressed how quickly the passers-by came to help. I think they could all see that he/she was stuck under the nearside of the car, hence them running to that position. Absolutely horrendous driving.


----------



## swee'pea99 (19 Sep 2019)

Chris S said:


> It was just mentioned in the news
> https://www.birminghammail.co.uk/news/midlands-news/cyclist-hospital-serious-injuries-after-16941084


Again, as in the recent case of a young lad being pursued, knocked off and beaten up by a motorist - reported as a 'road rage row', though it was clear that no rowing was involved - we now have this: "...a crash between a car and a cyclist ." That suggests six of one and half a dozen of the other. This was clearly no such thing. A car hit and drove over a cyclist. That's not 'a crash between' two parties; it's an assault _by _one, _on _another. 

Does this matter? I think so. This kind of language reinforces a widely held perception that cyclists in such incidents are at least in part the authors of their own misfortune, encouraging a callous complacency on the part of many motorists, which is IMHO at least part-responsible for these and innumerable other 'smaller' but essentially similar incidents on our roads every day. Professional journalists should take more care with the words they use. It is after all what they're paid for.


----------



## Arjimlad (19 Sep 2019)

Chris S said:


> It was just mentioned in the news
> https://www.birminghammail.co.uk/news/midlands-news/cyclist-hospital-serious-injuries-after-16941084



Why does that rag think a video about "what to do if your car is written off" is in any way appropriate for a case where a driver knocks someone off his bike and then runs him over ?!


----------



## numbnuts (19 Sep 2019)

Having looked at the video a few times it look like to me, said car driver sees a queue ahead of them and darts into the drive opposite to turn round, but fails to see the cyclist.


----------



## Pale Rider (19 Sep 2019)

swee'pea99 said:


> Again, as in the recent case of a young lad being pursued, knocked off and beaten up by a motorist - reported as a 'road rage row', though it was clear that no rowing was involved - we now have this: "...a crash between a car and a cyclist ." That suggests six of one and half a dozen of the other. This was clearly no such thing. A car hit and drove over a cyclist. That's not 'a crash between' two parties; it's an assault _by _one, _on _another.
> 
> Does this matter? I think so. This kind of language reinforces a widely held perception that cyclists in such incidents are at least in part the authors of their own misfortune, encouraging a callous complacency on the part of many motorists, which is IMHO at least part-responsible for these and innumerable other 'smaller' but essentially similar incidents on our roads every day. Professional journalists should take more care with the words they use. It is after all what they're paid for.



It is not up to the journalist to apportion blame - courts do that.

Thus the language of the report is neutral 'a crash between a car and a cyclist'.

I'm all for slagging off a journalist where it's deserved, but in this case the journalist, whether by luck or judgment, has taken the correct approach.


----------



## Drago (19 Sep 2019)

To be fair, papers are happy to accuse and apportion blame when it suits them to do so.


----------



## Pale Rider (19 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> To be fair, papers are happy to accuse and apportion blame when it suits them to do so.





Pale Rider said:


> in this case the journalist, whether by luck or judgment, has taken the correct approach.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Sep 2019)




----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Sep 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> That's horrific. The driver's reactions are shocking.



You mean lack of reactions in this case.


----------



## Slick (19 Sep 2019)

That's horrific, looks deliberate on first inspection but as usual there will be factors we can't see.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Sep 2019)

Slick said:


> That's horrific, looks deliberate on first inspection but as usual there will be factors we can't see.



I don't know but the driver should have been able to see the cyclist, he went over the bonnet before being run over and dragged along beneath the car


----------



## swee'pea99 (19 Sep 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> It is not up to the journalist to apportion blame - courts do that.
> 
> Thus the language of the report is neutral 'a crash between a car and a cyclist'.
> 
> I'm all for slagging off a journalist where it's deserved, but in this case the journalist, whether by luck or judgment, has taken the correct approach.


So if one man attacks another for no reason and leaves him bleeding on the ground, a journalist would be taking the correct approach in calling it 'a fight'?


----------



## icowden (19 Sep 2019)

I think there is some misinterpretation going on.

The journalist reports the verbatim statement from the ambulance service. The ambulance service reports verbatim the details that they were given by the police service. The journalist then reports verbatim the statement from the police service.

In the non-quotation text the journalist only ever reports that the cyclist was hit by a car (right at the start of the article).

In @swee'pea99's example the journalist would likely have reported that a man was attacked but then quoted the police and ambulance service who would make a neutral statement probably along the lines of having attended an altercation in which a man was injured.

As for the advert, this is likely due to what Private Eye call Malgortithms. The advert will change all the time, but sometimes adverts are programmed to try to associate themselves with appropriate articles and get it wrong, or just end up with unhelpful or funny coincidences.

For example a Guardian article "FBI and DoJ launch investigation into Jeffrey Epstein's death" accompanied by an advert "Try soulmates today..."


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2019)

icowden said:


> I think there is some misinterpretation going on.
> 
> *The journalist reports the verbatim statement from the ambulance service. The ambulance service reports verbatim the details that they were given by the police service. The journalist then reports verbatim the statement from the police service.*
> 
> ...


The Ambulance Service have their own press team, which wouldn't report what another service had, or had not done.

Both services would rely on their own teams reporting on what their employees did. As far as press releases go.


----------



## swee'pea99 (20 Sep 2019)

icowden said:


> I think there is some misinterpretation going on.
> 
> The journalist reports the verbatim statement from the ambulance service. The ambulance service reports verbatim the details that they were given by the police service. The journalist then reports verbatim the statement from the police service.
> 
> ...


You're right - the journalist was not guilty in this case. I was amiss in failing to acknowledge that (s)he was quoting verbatim, and the comparison with the earlier case was flawed.


----------



## icowden (20 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> The Ambulance Service have their own press team, which wouldn't report what another service had, or had not done.
> 
> Both services would rely on their own teams reporting on what their employees did. As far as press releases go.



Yes - I sit corrected. On re-reading, the Ambulance Service was not reporting what the Police had said. Both services reported it as the scene of a collision.


----------



## slowmotion (20 Sep 2019)

I don't understand why the ambulance service needs, or should, make any press statements at all, for any medical emergency. If there's some public safety issue to an incident then the police can do that. I'd be pretty pissed off if the ambulance service released any details of any medical emergency involving me. Why should they, apart from self-advertisement and an indirect plea for further funding.

{BTW, I think they are wonderful, even though they ignored my request for an 80 mph blues and twos drag run down Shepherds Bush Road in May.}


----------



## icowden (20 Sep 2019)

Possibly to try and get Journalists to go away! It should probably read "After phoning the Ambulance 6 times for a statement, the Ambulance Service spokesman wearily said..."


----------



## slowmotion (20 Sep 2019)

icowden said:


> Possibly to try and get Journalists to go away! It should probably read "After phoning the Ambulance 6 times for a statement, the Ambulance Service spokesman wearily said..."


I'd question why The Ambulance Service requires a press spokesman at all. What next? An Undertakers' Spokesman to keep the Press happy when the patient dies?


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2019)

slowmotion said:


> I'd question why The Ambulance Service requires a press spokesman at all. What next? An Undertakers' Spokesman to keep the Press happy when the patient dies?


Presumably to prevent the paramedics being stopped and questioned. Allowing them to carry on with their job.


----------



## Pale Rider (20 Sep 2019)

[QUOTE="slowmotion, post: 5743248, member: 8064" Why should they, apart from self-advertisement and an indirect plea for further funding.
[/QUOTE].

That is your answer.

The ambulance and fire service both like to let the public know they are getting something for their money.

Thus when the firefighters, for example, strike for more money, the public has already been drip fed the message of what a tremendous year-round job they do.


----------



## slowmotion (20 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Presumably to prevent the paramedics being stopped and questioned. Allowing them to carry on with their job.


That's a good point.


----------



## icowden (20 Sep 2019)

All Trusts and Ambulance Services have someone to deal with the media. It ensures that the clinicians can get on with their work without being harangued and that the message being given out by the organisation meets with Information Governance, Ethics, Privacy etc etc.


----------



## slowmotion (20 Sep 2019)

icowden said:


> All Trusts and Ambulance Services have someone to deal with the media. It ensures that the clinicians can get on with their work without being harangued and that the message being given out by the organisation meets with Information Governance, Ethics, Privacy etc etc.


I don't understand how somebody blabbing at a press conference about a patient's condition has anything to do with "Ethics" or "Privacy".

Quite what "Governance" is, God knows.


----------



## slowmotion (20 Sep 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> [QUOTE="slowmotion, post: 5743248, member: 8064" Why should they, apart from self-advertisement and an indirect plea for further funding.


.

That is your answer.

The ambulance and fire service both like to let the public know they are getting something for their money.

Thus when the firefighters, for example, strike for more money, the public has already been drip fed the message of what a tremendous year-round job they do.[/QUOTE]
Here's an old article from The Spectator.
https://www.spectator.co.uk/2008/07/our-lazy-firemen-must-make-a-radical-change/


----------



## Pale Rider (20 Sep 2019)

slowmotion said:


> .
> 
> That is your answer.
> 
> ...


Here's an old article from The Spectator.
https://www.spectator.co.uk/2008/07/our-lazy-firemen-must-make-a-radical-change/[/QUOTE]

The Fire Brigades Union is famously militant in a 1970s 'Red Robbo' demarcation kind of way.

Part of the problem is we no longer have fires like we used to, the widespread adoption of fire retardant materials and smoke alarms means a house fire is now a rarity.

Fire prevention strides have also been made in industry making large factory fires largely a thing of the past.

Population shifts have also left fire stations in the wrong places.

Clearly, when something big does kick off, resources need to be available to handle it.

It's a matter of how much resource you are willing to have being paid to stand by for months and months, waiting for the occasion when it's needed.

As a simple anecdote, my brother used to regularly play snooker at a fire station in Birmingham - they had a full size table in the crew room.

On many shifts there were no call outs, and it was common for my brother's mate to do a full shift composed of nothing other than going for his highest break.

Quite a few of the firemen had a second job, relying on getting plenty of kip during their fire service night shift.

Being paid to sleep was not something the union wanted to give up lightly.


----------



## Drago (20 Sep 2019)

Ah, but they're Fire and Rescue now. Not that they do much of the latter because their equipment gets dirty so the voluntary rescue groups do it.


----------



## steveindenmark (20 Sep 2019)

slowmotion said:


> I'd question why The Ambulance Service requires a press spokesman at all. What next? An Undertakers' Spokesman to keep the Press happy when the patient dies?


If its an undertakers spokesman, surely the patient is already dead.


----------



## steveindenmark (20 Sep 2019)

slowmotion said:


> .
> 
> That is your answer.
> 
> ...


Here's an old article from The Spectator.
https://www.spectator.co.uk/2008/07/our-lazy-firemen-must-make-a-radical-change/[/QUOTE]
We have a similar thing in Denmark. FALK. They also clear up dead animals on the road and provide an ambulance service for wild animals and birds.


----------



## Rusty Nails (20 Sep 2019)

slowmotion said:


> I'd question why The Ambulance Service requires a press spokesman at all. What next? An Undertakers' Spokesman to keep the Press happy when the patient dies?



Because the press seem to think it is their right to get information from any organisation, at any time they want to. If they do not get information they write what they want depending on what crisis/scandal they think is more controversial..

It is better to put out consistent messages via press officers rather than busy working staff who are more concerned about dealing with the public.


----------



## icowden (20 Sep 2019)

slowmotion said:


> I don't understand how somebody blabbing at a press conference about a patient's condition has anything to do with "Ethics" or "Privacy".
> 
> Quite what "Governance" is, God knows.



Look closer. They said nothing about the patient's condition as that would breach Information Governance rules unless the patient has consented to sharing that information. The statement is only about what they did:-

_We sent two ambulances and treated a man who was the cyclist for potentially serious injuries._

That's exactly why Information Governance is important, and a media spokesperson essential. A busy nurse or doctor might accidentally give details of the injuries sustained, or the treatment being undertaken. After the Westminster Bridge attack journalists spent a lot of time trying to get conversations with doctors and nurses in order to write "scoops", and the hospital trust spent a lot of time reminding staff to refer them to the Media Team and offer no comment.


----------



## Drago (20 Sep 2019)

Injuries sustained doesn't matter, just so long as no information is given that would unreasonably identify the patient without their consent.


----------



## icowden (20 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Injuries sustained doesn't matter, just so long as no information is given that would unreasonably identify the patient without their consent.



True, but usually that would be avoided just in case the description of the injuries might identify the patient. Statements are usually quite non-specific (e.g. we are treating 3 patients with serious injuries and 12 walking wounded).


----------



## Drago (20 Sep 2019)

Plus the incident occurred in public, in front of potentially dozens of witnesses, so the moment it happened it was already in the public domain. The genie won't go back into the bottle.


----------



## Pale Rider (20 Sep 2019)

Drago said:


> Plus the incident occurred in public, in front of potentially dozens of witnesses, so the moment it happened it was already in the public domain. The genie won't go back into the bottle.



So long as nobody dresses up as the genie.


----------



## mjr (20 Sep 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> It is not up to the journalist to apportion blame - courts do that.
> 
> Thus the language of the report is neutral 'a crash between a car and a cyclist'.


No, neutral would be either "a collision between a car and a cycle" or "...a motorist and a cyclist". Saying "...between a car and a cyclist" seems more like calling a stabbing "a crash between a knife and a person"!



Pale Rider said:


> I'm all for slagging off a journalist where it's deserved, but in this case the journalist, whether by luck or judgment, has taken the correct approach.


Yeah: no. It's deserved in this case. Even if the emergency service has used prejudiced language, a good journalist should neutralise it.


----------



## Pale Rider (20 Sep 2019)

mjr said:


> No, neutral would be either "a collision between a car and a cycle" or "...a motorist and a cyclist". Saying "...between a car and a cyclist" seems more like calling a stabbing "a crash between a knife and a person"!
> 
> 
> Yeah: no. It's deserved in this case. Even if the emergency service has used prejudiced language, a good journalist should neutralise it.



The reporter will have thought about this for all of 10 seconds.

No one other than a few obsessives on a cycling forum has the time or inclination to split hairs to the nth degree.

There is no anti-cyclist conspiracy here however much you would like to think there is.


----------



## mjr (20 Sep 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> The reporter will have thought about this for all of 10 seconds.
> 
> No one other than a few obsessives on a cycling forum has the time or inclination to split hairs to the nth degree.
> 
> There is no anti-cyclist conspiracy here however much you would like to think there is.


Nice aunt Sally you have there.

Not conspiracy but prejudice and a thoughtless journalist is still a shoot journalist.


----------



## HMS_Dave (20 Sep 2019)

I've just seen this and what a mess. I don't live a far from this and i did see early this morning a gentleman screaming at parked cars as he walked past. I thought he was upset with cars and that i understand how he feels but then I said good morning to him and he screamed at me... Either way, whatever the cause, i sincerely hope the cyclist makes a full recovery...


----------



## steveindenmark (21 Sep 2019)

Is there any news on this chap?


----------



## Zahraauk (21 Sep 2019)

This is our colleague who got ran over. He's been cycling from Tamworth to Heartlands Hospital for years.

Wears all the gear. Helmet,, high vis, go pro etc

This happened on his way home. He was in surgery all day Wednesday. Things dont look good.


----------



## Zahraauk (21 Sep 2019)

steveindenmark said:


> Is there any news on this chap?


 He was in surgery all day Wednesday. Crushed pelvis . Other broken bones 'life changing' injuries


----------



## HMS_Dave (21 Sep 2019)

Zahraauk said:


> This is our colleague who got ran over. He's been cycling from Tamworth to Heartlands Hospital for years.
> 
> Wears all the gear. Helmet,, high vis, go pro etc
> 
> This happened on his way home. He was in surgery all day Wednesday. Things dont look good.





Zahraauk said:


> He was in surgery all day Wednesday. Crushed pelvis . Other broken bones 'life changing' injuries



Sadly all that gear will not have made a difference as the car simply mows him down and then proceeds to run over him. This is why i can understand Cyclists frustration at motorists. Yes, we all make mistakes, cyclists alike but one has a more detrimental and devastating effect than the other. At least with the gopro i hope he and his family can get answers and then finally the help he needs to recover over the coming years onwards. I wish him all the best...


----------



## Poacher (21 Sep 2019)

Zahraauk said:


> This is our colleague who got ran over. He's been cycling from Tamworth to Heartlands Hospital for years.
> 
> Wears all the gear. Helmet,, high vis, go pro etc
> 
> This happened on his way home. He was in surgery all day Wednesday. Things dont look good.


The like was for taking the trouble to join this forum and keep us informed.
If/when you visit him, please tell him that we all wish him a rapid recovery.


----------



## steve292 (21 Sep 2019)

Poacher said:


> The like was for taking the trouble to join this forum and keep us informed.
> If/when you visit him, please tell him that we all wish him a rapid recovery.


And please tell him that there is a wealth of information/ advice available here about how to claim for his injuries and damaged stuff. Sadly too many on this forum have been involved in incidents like this, but few quite as horrific as that , thankfully.


----------



## Racing roadkill (21 Sep 2019)

At least loads of people ran to help. Total bell end driver, fair play to the crowd.


----------



## Zahraauk (23 Sep 2019)

Glad to let you all know he is I good spirits (though I think that's the copious amounts of morphine!)
I sent him link to forum (but not to this thread as I dont think he I ready to see video yet)
Breakage count 
5 Ribs 
1 Femur 
Hips front and back 
3 vertebra 
Punctured stomach (had op) 9 hours in surgery. 
Now full on morphine addict

Thanks to everyone who asked about him and wished him well. Long road to recovery but he is tough little bugger


----------



## steveindenmark (24 Sep 2019)

steve292 said:


> And please tell him that there is a wealth of information/ advice available here about how to claim for his injuries and damaged stuff. Sadly too many on this forum have been involved in incidents like this, but few quite as horrific as that , thankfully.


Yes there is a wealth of information on here. All conflicting. 

I would personally advice he goes and speaks with a solicitor.


----------



## Phaeton (24 Sep 2019)

steveindenmark said:


> I would personally advice he goes and speaks with a solicitor.


Or come into the 19th century & ring one up


----------



## steve292 (24 Sep 2019)

steveindenmark said:


> Yes there is a wealth of information on here. All conflicting.
> 
> I would personally advice he goes and speaks with a solicitor.


You are quite right about a solicitor. However there is some good information on here about where to look and the possible outcomes. I used advice from the CTC when I claimed but I did a load of reading on here and other places as well, just to educate myself.


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2019)

steveindenmark said:


> Yes there is a wealth of information on here. All conflicting.
> 
> I would personally advice he goes and speaks with a solicitor.


Always seems to be get yourself checked, photographing injuries(keeping a record of them). Getting yourself seen as soon as possible. The person, then the vehicle.

They're having the records taken and kept by someone else. That removes the need for them to record them. And they've got themselves seen.

It'd be nice if they didn't have to do it in the circumstances given. Here's to them getting over both sides of the injuries caused.


----------



## steveindenmark (24 Sep 2019)

Having been in a similar position, with serious injuries. I was happy to just hand it over to a solicitor and leave it totally in his hands. It was so traumatic, I did not have the heart to discuss it. It took 2 years to get a settlement and the solicitor was first class.


----------



## Slick (24 Sep 2019)

Zahraauk said:


> Glad to let you all know he is I good spirits (though I think that's the copious amounts of morphine!)
> I sent him link to forum (but not to this thread as I dont think he I ready to see video yet)
> Breakage count
> 5 Ribs
> ...


Wow, pretty serious list of injuries but great to know he is on the mend, even if it is obviously going to be a long road.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Always seems to be get yourself checked, photographing injuries(keeping a record of them). Getting yourself seen as soon as possible. The person, then the vehicle.
> 
> They're having the records taken and kept by someone else. That removes the need for them to record them. And they've got themselves seen.
> 
> It'd be nice if they didn't have to do it in the circumstances given. Here's to them getting over both sides of the injuries caused.



I think 9 hours of surgery kind of covers the injuries side.

Wishing a good recovery for him.


----------



## Arjimlad (25 Sep 2019)

Zahraauk said:


> Glad to let you all know he is I good spirits (though I think that's the copious amounts of morphine!)
> I sent him link to forum (but not to this thread as I dont think he I ready to see video yet)
> Breakage count
> 5 Ribs
> ...



Eek Zahra, thanks for updating us. I wish him a good & swift recovery. What an awful thing to happen.


----------



## fossyant (25 Sep 2019)

Swift recovery. That's a lot of injuries - mine was just 2 vertebrae and 4 ribs. 

Tell him to take the morphine - it will help pass the time as his body recovers. My first 3 weeks I could hardly remember, but the last 3 weeks dragged when I was in hospital - came off the morphine in a 'hope' to get out. Didn't happen.


----------



## tom73 (26 Sep 2019)

Thanks for the update wish him well and all the best on his recovery. 
I’m with @fossyant take what pain relieve they have saying no will not get you out any quicker.
May even make it worse it will slowly get better when your body is ready not before. 
Having been smashed up myself tell him to do as his told and take any little improvement as personal victory. 
No matter how small it will get you though the bad days.


----------



## Phaeton (26 Sep 2019)

@Zahraauk Do you have an update on his condition?


----------



## Zahraauk (28 Sep 2019)

He can wiggle toes and lift one leg which is a good thing.
He's off trauma care and on 'normal' care.
He's bloody hysterical when he morphine kicks in we all get the most random texts.
When thmorphine wears off I think he gets a bit down But still mending.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Sep 2019)

Thanks for updating us @Zahraauk.
Please tell him that the whole of CC sends best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## slowmotion (28 Sep 2019)

Zahraauk said:


> He can wiggle toes and lift one leg which is a good thing.
> He's off trauma care and on 'normal' care.
> He's bloody hysterical when he morphine kicks in we all get the most random texts.
> When thmorphine wears off I think he gets a bit down But still mending.


My brother-in-law had his pelvis crushed by a farm tanker in a freak cycling accident a few years ago. He had pulled over onto the grass verge of a remote single-track lane to let the tanker pass, failed to unclip .....and fell between the wheels. He was helicoptered to a trauma unit 35 miles away and very nearly died, but made a remarkable recovery. You would never know, apart from his very slight limp. He was pretty dosed up on morphine for a while and found the withdrawal symptoms to be difficult , but he toughed it out and now he's absolutely fine.

Very best wishes to your colleague.


----------

